# Urgent....



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

*A heart breaking result of our change in circumstances - if you can provide a home for any our of horses please attend the auction*

Unreserved Dispersal Sale of 40 Part Bred or Section D Welsh Cob Horses and Ponies at Truro Livestock Market on Saturday 26th October 2013 at 11am

LODGE & THOMAS
Have been instructed to sell by auction, completely without reserve and removed for convenience of sale to Truro Livestock Market, Newquay Road, Truro, TR1 1RH on Saturday 26th October at 11am

40 YOUNG PART BRED OR SECTION D WELSH COB HORSES AND PONIES

Ref the stud, this is the link to their Facebook site:
https://www.facebook.com/ArvorekStud?hc_location=timeline


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I know a few horsey people on FB so ive shared it on


----------

